# Panne imac G5, diagnostic ?



## hegemonikon (6 Février 2010)

Je suis en train d'essayer de dépanner  l'iMac G5 d'un copain avec quelques soucis; c'est un modèle de la 1ère génération (celui avec une carte video GeForce) qui semble être réputé pour son manque de fiabilité.
L'alimentation électrique du bestiau a grillé et a été changée par un professionnel du mac sur Lyon mais depuis  l'engin plante en boucle (avec le message multilingue qui demande de redémarrer l'ordinateur), l'erreur apparaissant de façon sporadique du démarrage à au maximum 5 minutes après l'arrivée du bureau OSX. Le réparateur diagnostique une carte mère défaillante et propose un beau devis de 500&#8364; (sic!)pour la changer). J'ai conseillé au copain de se racheter un iMac neuf de la dernière génération mais j'essaie quand même de voir si je ne suis pas meilleur qu'un réparateur agréé mac (vanité des vanités...:love,

J'ai essayé de réinstaller OSX avec la barrette de mémoire d'origine (samsung 512), 2 samsung 1g certifiées et de la corsair et kingston compatibles d'occase avec les même symptômes...

Réflexe de vieux con je "zap" la _pram _et miracle ! Si j'ai les même ennuis avec les 2 barrettes 1g des différentes marques je note que les plantages sont moins systématiques et arrivent après plusieurs dizaines de minutes; en testant les 512m d'origine je peux installer OSX (10.3 & 10.4 & 10.5 avec de meilleurs résultats sous l'OS le plus vieux) et surtout le mac tient plusieurs heures sans plantage même si celui-ci survient sans manquer entre 2 et 6 heures après le démarrage...

Je me dis que ça vaut le coup de tenter d'installer un autre OS: je commence par un NetBSD 5 qui s'installe, se configure et tourne sans plantage. je lance la recompilation du système complet à plusieurs reprises, j'encode des mp3, je génère des fichiers avec LaTeX, etc et plus aucun plantage même après plusieurs jours sans redémarrer... Pire j'installe les autres barrettes de mémoire et tout fonctionne comme un charme. sans jamais planter. J'aime beaucoup NetBSD mais pour refiler la machine à un ignare en informatique qui aura des mises-à-jour à faire ce n'est pas l'idéal du coup je chope un GNU/Linux à jour (Fedora 12) pour ppc et là aussi tout fonctionne au poil, zéro plantage à pleine charge après plusieurs jours de marche et avec toutes les différentes mémoires ! Le seul truc qui manque c'est l'accélération 3d inexistante avec nvidia sous X11 de GNU/Linux ou BSD powerpc hélàs.

Je retente ensuite de redémarrer sur les différents systèmes OSX via disques durs externes mais rebelote avec les plantages systématiques, message en japonais etc... après quelques secondes.

Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée sur cette curieuse panne qui n'affecte qu'OSX et pas d'autres OS ? C'est d'autant plus étonnant que l'OS d'Apple a une base BSD comme NetBSD qui lui tourne parfaitement.

Dans l'absolu je suis plutôt content, ça lui fera une seconde machine sous GNU/Linux pour ses gones mais j'avoue que cette drôle de panne est très étrange donc si j'ai raté des trucs pour refaire fonctionner l'engin sur OSX je suis preneur !


----------



## -oldmac- (6 Février 2010)

1) Reset PMU
2) Verifier l'état des condensateurs
3) Démarrer en mode Pomme + X
...... après on verra ........
4) Si bien la CG en elle même (le gpu) un petit coup de décapeur thermique ne lui feras pas de mal (mais on est pas rendue là)
5) Les iMac G5 2ème et troisième gen ne sonty pas plus fiable, le miens (2G) à le pross dessouder à cause du système de refroidissements


----------



## hegemonikon (7 Février 2010)

Merci pour les infos:

Reset PMU déjà fait, ne change rien.
Pomme + X ne change rien.

Je n'arrive même plus à démarrer sous OSX l'ordi plante avec le message en japonais très vite mais toujours aucun plantage sous NetBSD ou GNU/Linux même à pleine charge et en laissant le iMac allumé en permanence...

A part le maraboutage je ne vois pas...


----------



## -oldmac- (7 Février 2010)

et les condensateurs ?

Sinon pomme+v au démarrage, regarde les lignes dependency du KP, au moins le tiens marche bien sous linux  Le moins il démarre vraiment, vraiment quand il à envie


----------



## Invité (7 Février 2010)

On dit toujours que les Mac sont très chatouilleux pour la Ram. C'est le Hardware ou l'Os ?
Je pencherais presque pour un soucis de Ram qui ne passe pas bien avec OsX. Je sais c'est de la bonne  , mais t'as pas d'autres barrettes compatibles pour tester ?


----------

